# Pics From The Magic/Philly Game



## Hairy Midget

These were taken at the Magic/Philly game where we were going to be eliminated if we lost, and Dwight dropped 28 and 26 on them *****es in a close victory. I had floor seats and my friend took all the pictures with his digital camera. He screwed up his computer, and finally got the pics to me tonight.

This one took place at the Arena, as usual:











Here's some warming up:











Oh Snap! Diener lighting *****es up in the shootaround. There's some sort of gravitational field around Travis, thus it makes the camera shaky everytime we point it at him:











Bald *** guy screwing up this beautiful shot of the court:











The score before playing began:











Jameer Nelson gets ready for action. Pat Garrity looks on:











Chris Webber being a little *****:











Brian "Hair" Hill. Kaine from Ying Yang twins is in the background. Looks like he put on some weight.:











Dwight not even trying to rebound, he just lets the ball fall into his hand as everyone watches:











More hot NBA action:











Stuff the Magic Dragon about to rape some cheerleaders:











Skinny *** referee:











Dwight, after he got his 28th rebound off his own missed free throw and then the putback that put us up three with a minute to go:











The final score:











Brian Hill celebrating the victory in his usual elegant style:











Dwight being interviewed after the best game in his career:











Dwight taking his shoes off right next to us to give them to some lucky *****es:











Dwight about to take off his jersey and throw it. A black man in a suit is content as he gets in my way:











End of game:


----------



## sdfgtrew

Ohh,its Good, I See
Howard,ai And Webber


----------



## lw32

Nice. Thanks for posting them.

The blonde in the photo with the bald guy looks like she could have potential to be a stunner. Too bad we can only see her back.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Blondes always look good from the back.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Nice pics.


----------



## JNice

WTChan said:


> Blondes always look good from the back.


Chris Kaman?


----------

